# TV Vorschau 13. April 2011 x199



## vivi83 (12 Apr. 2011)

*TV Vorschau 13. April 2011*



*Vier Frauen und ein Todesfall - Martina Poel (05:05 Uhr - 3 SAT)* 




 

 






*Lindenstraße - Daniela Bette (06:00 Uhr - NDR)*












*Vier Meerjungfrauen - Mavie Hörbiger (06:20 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 












*Der Kriminalist – Karoline Eichhorn/Stephanie Japp (06:35 Uhr – Sky Krimi)*





 







*Die Trödelqueen - Gelegenheit macht Liebe – Katharina Müller-Elmau (07:00 Uhr – 1 Festival)*





 








 















*Vier Meerjungfrauen: Liebe a la Carte – Lavinia Wilson/Gerit Kling (07:50 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 

 

 







*Unter uns - Marylu Pollmann (08:00 Uhr – RTL)*





 

 

 






*Soko Leipzig - Melanie Marschke (09:35 Uhr – Sky Krimi)*











*Samt und Seide - Tabea Heynig/Elisabeth Lanz (10:10 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 

 

 






*Um Himmels Willen - Janina Hartwig/Julia Heinze (10:25 Uhr – ARD)*





 

 

 

 







*In aller Freundschaft - Johanna Ingelfinger (11:15 Uhr – ARD)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 







*Rosamunde Pilcher Sommer der Liebe - Diana Staehly/Alexandra Schalaudek (11:45 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  

 















*Marga Engel kocht vor Wut - Ina Paule Klink (13:30 Uhr – SWR)*





 




 







*Rosamunde Pilcher: Klippen der Liebe - Gerit Kling/Christina Plate (14:45 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 

 

 

 






*Rosamunde Pilcher: Im Zweifel für die Liebe - Henriette Richter-Röhl (16:15 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 

 

 

 






*Friendship! - Alicja Bachleda-Curu (16:40 Uhr – Cinema 24)*





 








*Hui Buh - Das Schlossgespenst – Heike Makatsch (17:00 Uhr – Sky Cinema)*





 







*Hand aufs Herz – Vanessa Jung/Selina Mueller (18:00 Uhr – Sat 1)*





 






*Soko Wismar – Li Hagman (18:00 Uhr – ZDF)*





 









*Lisas Fluch – Lavinia Wilson (18:30 Uhr – 1 Festival)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 







*Samt und Seide - Tabea Heynig (18:35 Uhr – Romance)*





 












*SOKO Rhein-Main – Marita Marschall/Daniela Preuß/Jasmin Schwiers (18:45 Uhr – Sky Krimi)*





 






 





































 











 


 

 








*Küstenwache – Aline Hochscheid (19:25 Uhr – ZDF)*





 

 







*Kehrtwende – Inka Friedrich (20:15 Uhr – ARD)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 










*Nachtschicht – Maja Maranow (20:15 Uhr – Sky Krimi)*





 









*Liebe vergisst man nicht – Anna Loos (20:15 Uhr – ORF 2)*





 

 







*Kommissarin Lucas – Alice Dwyer (21:00 Uhr – ZDF Neo)*





 

 

 

 

 








*Tierärztin Dr. Mertens – Elisabeth Lanz (21:45 Uhr – HR)*





 

 

 

 







*Die Hüttenwirtin – Christina Plate (21:45 Uhr – BR)*





 








 



 


 









 





*Sommerwellen – Katja Weitzenböck (21:45 Uhr – Romance)*





 

 


 

 

 


 








 










*Jerichow – Nina Hoss (22:00 Uhr – Arte)*





 










*Tatort – Anne Werner (22:05 Uhr – MDR)*





 









*Elvis und der Kommissar – Tessa Mittelstedt (22:10 Uhr – WDR)*





 







*Die Schrift des Freundes – Jaschka Lämmert (22:25 Uhr – 3SAT)*





 



 


 



 


 









*Siska – Katja Weitzenböck (22:45 Uhr – Sky Krimi)*





 










*Soko Leipzig - Melanie Marschke (23:45 Uhr – Sky Krimi)*





 






 



​


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2011)

*AW: TV Vorschau 13. April 2011*

danke sehr


----------



## dörty (12 Apr. 2011)

Danke für die Vorschau.


----------



## Max100 (13 Apr. 2011)

nicht schlecht


----------



## pieasch (13 Apr. 2011)

Danke für diese tolle Zusammenstellung!!


----------



## Adamsberg (13 Apr. 2011)

Sehr gute Idee! Bitte öfter.
Und natürlich: Danke für die viele Arbeit.


----------



## MrCap (14 Apr. 2011)

*Vielen Dank für die tolle Vorschau !!!*


----------



## holgert (15 Apr. 2011)

wow klasse arbeit


----------



## Sierae (17 Apr. 2011)

P Prima! Dankeschön!


----------



## jimtheboss (3 Juni 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Sierae (31 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbupankeschön!


----------



## Buterfly (31 Aug. 2011)

Wow klasse Mix :thumbup:

Dickes :thx: an dich


----------



## fredclever (25 Sep. 2011)

Netter Mix danke


----------



## Hilarulus (8 Okt. 2011)

Guter Beitrag.


----------



## habicht (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr nette Zusammenstellung


----------



## greyfox (23 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön gemacht. Vielen Dank


----------

